
PROTON A pragmatic Python framework of 2018! - pruthvikumarbk
PROTON is a high-level Python framework that facilitates rapid server-side development with clean &amp; pragmatic design. Thanks for checking it out!<p>PROTON aims at easing server-side development for all Python enthusiasts. Essentially, by running a shell command, developer will auto generate necessary Model, Controller and APIs! All of this with connectivity to Transactional Databases (PROTON supports Postgresql, MySQL &amp; SQL Server),caching (Redis middleware), Auto generated OpenAPI specs &amp; descriptive logging! One command, to get a production ready server-side stack!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;PruthviKumarBK&#x2F;PROTON
======
zunzun
With all of the exclamation points (!) that you used, it must be really,
really good!

